# Web host recommendations



## Braders (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this might be a touchy subject, but i would like some recommendations for web servers for a flash based photgraphic web site.

one that is not based in Russia referably.

thanks
brad


----------



## sbacon (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been quite happy with Lunarpages for several years. I can't say that I'm particularly demanding of my web host, but the up-time is good and they seem to have comparable features and decent prices.


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Feb 12, 2008)

I use MediaTemple.net

they are one of the best hosting companies around! i have also used CIHost.com and Aletia.com - both great hosting companies


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 13, 2008)

This Site uses BlueHost, and they are the company I use for all of my hosting needs. They are excellent, and offer a ton of services for very little money. I highly recommend you check them out.


----------



## Braders (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions people

brad


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been using SiteGround. Features and prices are great, customer service is stellar.


----------

